# Got a good one for ya! boot\winload



## patcarnig (Nov 6, 2007)

So I recently got the "OS could not be loaded because a file could not be found or contains errors" with a \windows\system32\boot\winload.exe file missing or corrupted. (error code 0xc0000001). I tried "retry" and get the same window, i tried all 8 of the F8 options, got several errors either winload.exe or ntfs drivers and some other driver error, all on the same blue "file missing or corrupted" screen. So eventually I dug out my Win8 Pro CD and popped it in the drive, went into the BIOS to make sure I had the boot from CD as first boot option and to verify my 3 month old Intel SSD that the original install was on was actually still recognized. So I set boot CD/DVD > Intell SSD > ASUS Boot Priority. The Intel SSD was still in the BIOS. Boot her up, press any key to get it to boot from the CD and get the same winload.exe error screen!? How is this possible? Is the file suddenly missing from the install disk? Please help, I have no idea what's going on :banghead:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you got the ssd set as ahci in the BIOS?

if you can get into windows boot as normal then put the windows 8 disc in (you might not actually need the disc) and go to run and type sfc /scannow this will detect and replace any missing files.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Take a look at this until someone with a bit more experience with Windows 8 comes along

COMPUTERS AND OTHERS: Error Code: 0xc0000001 In Windows 8

Edit: Whoops, beat me to it. LOL


----------



## patcarnig (Nov 6, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> have you got the ssd set as ahci in the BIOS?
> 
> if you can get into windows boot as normal then put the windows 8 disc in (you might not actually need the disc) and go to run and type sfc /scannow this will detect and replace any missing files.


It is set as AHCI and I cannot get to the command or run prompt as the blue error screen comes up as soon as it tries to boot windows, doesn't seem to matter if I boot from the SSD or the Disk, I get the same error and none of the "safe boot" options work from the F8 menu.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

question: when you first installed windows did you have the mechanical hard drive plugged in and working?

if so then you could have a dodgy install. When you have an ssd and a normal hard drive you need to have the normal hard drive unplugged as windows may install some files on it or install windows altogether on it when it should be putting everything on the ssd.

if you did that unplug the normal hard drive and try again.


----------



## patcarnig (Nov 6, 2007)

Tomshawk said:


> ..COMPUTERS AND OTHERS: Error Code: 0xc0000001 In Windows 8\...


I don't get the options listed in this guide, doesn't make it that far. Also when I put the disk in I don't get any of the normal windows repair or install options, just the same blue screen.


----------



## patcarnig (Nov 6, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> question: when you first installed windows did you have the mechanical hard drive plugged in and working?
> 
> if so then you could have a dodgy install. When you have an ssd and a normal hard drive you need to have the normal hard drive unplugged as windows may install some files on it or install windows altogether on it when it should be putting everything on the ssd.
> 
> if you did that unplug the normal hard drive and try again.


I did have all the HDD's plugged in during install. I unplugged them all and now it comes up with a black screen saying...

"Reboot and Select proper Boot Device
or insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"

Is it telling me there is no windows on my SSD now? Could the SSD have gone bad and if so would it still show up in BIOS if it had?

Edit: I tried all 3 drives individually, first the SSD gave me the above message, my new WDC storage drive just gave me a black screen. The last HDD, my previous storage drive (an older samsung) actually came up with the blue recovery screen and said a required device isn't connected or can't be accessed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

keep the ssd plugged but not the other hard drive


----------



## patcarnig (Nov 6, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> keep the ssd plugged but not the other hard drive


see EDIT above


----------



## patcarnig (Nov 6, 2007)

now if I have the SSD and the older Samsung storage drive both plugged in but not the new WDC storage drive I get the full error message with the sys32 error file and code and the startup settings menu. It seems to somehow be installed on both of these drives. But the question still remains, how do I repair or re-install windows if the DVD is giving me the same error message?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Is there critical data on the disk you want to install windows to?

If not remove the extra drives and use killdisk to delete the partition
Freeware Download [email protected] KillDisk

then you should be able to boot from the Windows CD and reinstall


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you only have the ssd installed and do a repair install. When you install windows with a system that has an ssd and a normal hard drive your only supposed to have the ssd plugged in untill windows has been installed then you can plug in the extra drive.

So if you want to repair it you need to only have the ssd plugged in and you do a repair install. If that does not work do what Tomshawk is suggesting.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you had all the HDD's plugged in when you installed the SSD, the Windows install put the boot file on a different drive. So, Unplug all drives but the SSD, and restart with the Windows disc in and do a Startup Repair.


----------

